# من ملفاتى الخاصه:"حمل فيديو تجميع محرك مرسيدس"بحجم 12ميجا فقط!!!!



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (6 سبتمبر 2007)

أولا اشكر الأخ eng_ahmade على رفعه للملف الخاص به و هو فى صوره شاشه توقف لكن بعد أن حملته و شاهدته وجدت أنى لدى نفس الماده العلميه ولكن فى صوره فيديو لذلك أحببت أن أشارك الجميع ما لدى و يشهد الله أننى لم اقم بأى نوع من سرقه مجهود اى شخص"والعياذ بالله" حتى لايظن احد انى قمت بتحويل ملف اخينا eng_ahmade ثم قمت برفعه، فالله يشهد أنه لدى منذ أكثر من سنتين.

الرابط:http://rapidshare.com/files/53789299/engine_build.rar


باسورد فك الضغط: the_hellish_mind

و فى التهايه أسألك الدعاء و منتظر الردود


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (6 سبتمبر 2007)

اتمنى منك وارجوك رجاء حار جدا ان تمدني بكل ملفات المرسيدس لاني انوي التخصص بها ولك كل الشكر
ارجوك
وشكرا لك على هذا الملف


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (6 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الشكر لى هذه الامدادات المهمة ونرجوا منك المزيد من لمساعدات بمختلف الموضوعات التي تفيد الطلبه في الداراسة والحياة العملية وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا,,,,,.


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الملف مو شغال
مو رادي ينزل


----------



## غسان التكريتي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي على الموضوع ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## نايف علي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

تم التحميل 

تشكر.


----------



## plaren (6 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## qq_ss_dd (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي المادة العلمية


----------



## احمد مؤنس (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااا وجاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا يا استاذ كيمو الانتيمو
وسلم على ابراهيم موسى والدكتور قندل وعمك الكبير فريدة


----------



## المتغير (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير.........


----------



## electro_mody (8 سبتمبر 2007)

maza akol 
thnx


----------



## محمود222 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

:12: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا بااااااااااااارك الله فيك ......
جاااااااارى التحميل ...........

:1:


----------



## eng/osama (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم جارى تحميل الملف


----------



## eng/osama (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم على الرساله التى تحمل كل ماهو جيد وجديد فى مجال التكنولوجيا والتصنيع


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

ya raaat 7ad yarfa3o 3la mowka3 gher al rapide shear


----------



## bradoine (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*تســــــــــــــــــلم أخي الكريــم 
جــــــــزيت ألف خيــــــــــــــــر*

:56:


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

ممتاز جدا مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على مشاركه الجميع


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم اخوتي أرجو من جميع الذين يحصلون على هكذا ملفات إعلامنا بها
وشكراً لكم


----------



## المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ..

جاري التحميل ..

تحياتي


----------



## omdaa52 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل أشكرك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد1970 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جارى التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس وبارك الله فيك جارى التحميل


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى صاحب الموضوع...
.


----------



## حازم توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع
وانا بفضل الفيديو عن السكرين سيفر
لان الفيديو ممكن اعيد اى جزء فيه مرة واتنين و تلاتة غير الاسكرين سيفر
لازم اشوفه من الاول للاخر


----------



## فرافيرو56 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

انا مش عارف بالضبط كيف انزل هذا الملف ، افيدوني من فضلكم


----------



## حمادة هندسة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد سمير توفيق (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل دة وربنا يكرمك


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

thankxxx


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وكت عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم


----------



## يحيى جعفر عبدالله (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على كل الدود و بارك الله فيكم و تقبل دعائكم


----------



## bradoine (5 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسو عباس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ العزيز


----------



## amir eleslam (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## memo star (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى بارك الله فيك ارجو عدم الرفع ثانية على الرابيد شير لانه موقع سىء جدا جدا جدا

ولا يرفع الملفات


----------



## @[email protected] (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مممكن ترفع الملف في موقع آخر لو تكرمت

لانه ما جاء معاي ولا بيجي بالمرة

اتمنى ان ترفع في مواقع مثا موقع WWW.9Q9Q.COM

وشكراً


----------



## م المصري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## طارق الشناوي (21 أكتوبر 2007)

THE_HELLISH_MIND قال:


> أولا اشكر الأخ eng_ahmade على رفعه للملف الخاص به و هو فى صوره شاشه توقف لكن بعد أن حملته و شاهدته وجدت أنى لدى نفس الماده العلميه ولكن فى صوره فيديو لذلك أحببت أن أشارك الجميع ما لدى و يشهد الله أننى لم اقم بأى نوع من سرقه مجهود اى شخص"والعياذ بالله" حتى لايظن احد انى قمت بتحويل ملف اخينا eng_ahmade ثم قمت برفعه، فالله يشهد أنه لدى منذ أكثر من سنتين.
> 
> الرابط:http://rapidshare.com/files/53789299/engine_build.rar
> 
> ...



شسسسشسشسشسشسشسشسشسش


----------



## طارق الشناوي (21 أكتوبر 2007)

THE_HELLISH_MIND قال:


> أولا اشكر الأخ eng_ahmade على رفعه للملف الخاص به و هو فى صوره شاشه توقف لكن بعد أن حملته و شاهدته وجدت أنى لدى نفس الماده العلميه ولكن فى صوره فيديو لذلك أحببت أن أشارك الجميع ما لدى و يشهد الله أننى لم اقم بأى نوع من سرقه مجهود اى شخص"والعياذ بالله" حتى لايظن احد انى قمت بتحويل ملف اخينا eng_ahmade ثم قمت برفعه، فالله يشهد أنه لدى منذ أكثر من سنتين.
> 
> الرابط:http://rapidshare.com/files/53789299/engine_build.rar
> 
> ...



ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض


----------



## طارق الشناوي (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض


----------



## حيدر حمزة الاسدي (21 أكتوبر 2007)

لف شكر لك اخى الكريم على الرساله التى تحمل كل ماهو جيد وجديد


----------



## amato alra7man (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الردود و الرابط مازال يعمل


----------



## أبن سينا (23 أكتوبر 2007)

دائما لدى مشاكل معه وهذا ما يحدث معى
You have requested http://rapidshare.com/files/53789299/engine_build.rar (*11932* KB).
You have reached the download-limit for free-users. Want to download more?
*Get your own Premium-account now!* Instant download-access! (Or wait 82 minutes)
*Price**Bonus**Valid for**Payment-possibilities**4.50 EUR*No bonus48 hours
short-term 

*6.99 EUR*8000 points1 month *16.99 EUR*
You save *20%!*8000 points3 months 

*29.99 EUR*
You save *30%!*8000 points6 months 

*54.99 EUR*
You save *35%!*8000 points*1 year* 

Alternatively you can purchase your premium account from one of our *verified resellers*.
Right now: Czech Republic, Hungary, Indonesia, Iran, Kuwait, Morocco, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Serbia, Slovakia, Turkey, Ukraine, Vietnam


----------



## bader_m (23 أكتوبر 2007)

نتمنى منك رفعه على موقع اخر 

لان هذا الموقع لا اجيد التعامل معه 

وكل مني كل محبة وتقدير


----------



## شريف عبد الله (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## demonarundo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## خالد1390 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## سما أحمد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## metastable (31 أكتوبر 2007)

excuse plz...the link is not working...
rapidshare is not a good medium to use....
and thanks for ur efforts anyway


----------



## مهندس مصر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks alot good man


----------



## مهندس مصر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الفيديو رائع شكرا يا بشكهمندس 
لكن الفيديو اتعمل باى برنامج؟؟


----------



## مهندس مصر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الملف رائع 
شكرا يا بشمهندس 
لكن هو الملف اتعمل ببرنامج ايه ؟؟


----------



## سما أحمد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ياعم جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## kondor (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششششكور ارجو منك المزيد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سامرغازى (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*بخصوص فيديو موتور مرسيدس*

مش عارف انزل الفيلم


----------



## م. سمير عبد السلام (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااا وجاري التحميل


----------



## سامرغازى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*معلومة*

مش عارف انزل الملف نرجو شرحالتعامل مع الموقع


----------



## أنس نصير (3 نوفمبر 2007)

ما زبط معي يا أخي


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (2 أغسطس 2008)

أشكر الأخوه على الردود و إنتظرونا قريبا مع ملفات أخرى
و الله الموفق


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا مقدما 
جاري التحميل


----------



## ميدو حجازى (4 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ياباشا وننتظر المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## اسلام عمار (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## أسد الدَين (4 أغسطس 2008)

لقد كانت رائعة جدا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الردود الجميله


----------



## سميرعزالدين احمد (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله بيك


----------



## amr yassin (28 أغسطس 2008)

جهد غير عادى ينم عن عقلية متفتحة وقوية جدا , شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## خليل القريني (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا:20:


----------



## amr yassin (30 أغسطس 2008)

مجوووووود رائع


----------



## عمووور المصري (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذه الماده


----------



## عمووور المصري (30 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## م زياد حسن (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا و جاري التحميل


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على ردودكم الجميله


----------



## ابوسندر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم على مشاركتك لنا بما تحويه من مواد علميه تساعدنا على النهوض بانفسنا
ولولا جهدنا المتكتف لن نخطو للامام خطوه واحده
وشكرا ..... وسدد الله خطاك
م.م.ابوسندر


----------



## malk110 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف مش موجود
ياريت رابط اخر


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الردود و انتظروا المزيد


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووور


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ولكن الرابط يعطي خطأ في التحميل


----------



## ايهم دله (7 أكتوبر 2008)

تحياتي وشكرا عالموضوع بس بصراحة ما عرفت اعملوا داونلود اذا في مجال الطريقة سريعا 
وشكراً


----------



## صفوت فوده (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن موقع تانى غير الرابيد شير انا فى دبى ولا يعمل هنا


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيد القوافى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على ردودكم المشجعه


----------



## hamadawa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا : مشكور علي مجهودك
ثانياً : كلمة السر غير شغالة معي ممكن تكتبها مرة اخري او تعيد رفع الملف 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء السطري (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي جاري التحمييييل


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you....


----------

